# The New Edition



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow............. Fantastic Derek!!!! Congrats to all.
Such an exciting, wonderful happening. Jaw dropping
stuff.

Were you there for the delivery??? All I could babble
was........ Wow........


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Derek, that is so wonderful and I am thrilled for you Thanks for showing us pix!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!:applause:


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

congratulations derek I have three and they never cease to amaze me:applause:


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

Congrats! treasure every moment, they grow up quick.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Whewwww Thank God she looks like her mother!!!!!! :lpf:



Congrats Derek!!! You be sure mom gets some of that luvin too!


----------



## dhood (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations Derek, my wife always wanted a daughter, it took us three tries


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Well Derek,
I saw your post about ten minutes ago and it has taken me three tries to get back into my office to say congradulations and I'm looking at things on the computer because it's to loud in here to hear the tv. With my schedule bedtime should be in half an hour and I already know it ain't happenin... A rainy day cooped up in the house was the last thing my kids needed.
Are you sure you know what you're getting into?


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

And also, do yourself a big favor and do something special for your wife and tell her how much you love HER.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

*Thank You Everyone!!*



> Sundance;386834]Were you there for the delivery??? All I could babble was........ Wow........


Yes, it was a planned c-sec. So I got to see all the good stuff. I have really good pics of the surgery too. The best part was there was 2 high school kids there watching and getting college credit. The girl did great. The guy.... Well after they pulled Madison out and they were doing their dirty work clean up. I looked at the guy and said. "Man this make me hungry for a good greasy breakfast. How about you buddy." I turned around and he was gone. Just walked out. I never saw him again.



> Bizzybee;386852]Whewwww Thank God she looks like her mother!!!!!!


Why does everyone keep saying that. :scratch: 




> Congrats Derek!!! You be sure mom gets some of that luvin too!


Already did that...duh.....



dhood said:


> Congratulations Derek, my wife always wanted a daughter, it took us three tries


Maybe 3rd times a charm for me too... We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations, Derek. She's beautiful!
Susan


----------



## okiequeenbee (Jul 8, 2008)

So awesome, she is beautiful. I was only blessed with boys. But what great fun we had. Treasure her forever.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

God's greatest gift, those sweet little babies. Congratulations, she is beautiful.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

New life! An experience one has to experience to understand! Congrates :applause:


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*good looking youngen there*

congrates Derek. Special people get special kids and she sure looks to be a special looking bundle of joy. A truly nice looking curtain climber, Bee box painter, honey house helper you got there.:applause: If she ends up with her daddy's sense of humor you going to have your hands full in a few years.:doh:


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Rat.



> If she ends up with her daddy's sense of humor you going to have your hands full in a few years


I got that covered. Here is my 3 year old. I don't know what she is so upset about. She gets out in 15 short years.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

you got a handle on it


----------



## adgjoan (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW!! She is a keeper. Go size baby as well. Congrates to you and your wife.

Joan


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Man they grow up fast. Seems like yesterday we were in the hospital when I started this thread and here we are 7 mnts later. Not much longer and she will be out helping her crockity ole dad pull supers. :thumbsup: 

Gotta brag a little...


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Derek

So happy for you and your whole family. more to love, for all of you! I have a girl too and what a joy she is! Gorgeous baby!

Congrats!
-Noelle


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

You are more correct then you know......my first born will be 24 in a week  

She is a beautiful gal you braggart!!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks,

I don't have 20 supers like Walt and Odfrank so I have to break out the kid pics....Works everytime.


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

Derek said:


> Gotta brag a little...


You have the rights...

Major congrats, dad!!

Jennie & I never had the chance to have kids, but I have several nieces that I absolutely dote over. They light up my life.


----------

